# grand rapids fish ladder, rules and gear



## dextremaster

This year I caught my first salmon and trout ever, but all the fish I caught have always been from piers in lake michigan. To change the sceenery me and my wife checked out the fish ladder in grand rapids but immedietly were overwelmed by the style change, so far I have not been able to find any info on gear restrictions other than the typical floatation device and the fact that I needed a pair of wadders (which we already purchased) any help on what else we should do would be awesome. All I know is the whole 60 and 30 ft markers from the ladder itself, any info is a great help, don't wanna break any rules or laws 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrhookup

pick up the free trout and salmon stream regulations book at your local sporting goods store or download it from the dnr's website, that has everything you need to know.


----------



## Abel

Slide over to teh Northwest streams forum and search. More info there than you could ever absorb, southwest forum as well.


----------



## diztortion

Other than the restrictions on fishing near the ladder, there is no special regulations on the Grand.

The Grand River is not a trout stream.


----------



## STEELnICE

Thank you diztortion I'm glad there is yet sanity in the world.

If I could only find the MDNR behind-wiping guide I could go to the bathroom legally.


----------



## stillfish

Ive never seen so much law breaking like i do when peak salmon and steelhead fishing happens downtown GR at the ladder. They would even have scouts look for the GR police while their buddys tossed their lines right in front of the ladder frm shore. Most of them are kids...


----------



## STEELnICE

why half-*** it? i like to throw my line right in the ladder to get the big lrb's :evilsmile


----------

